# Wow



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

I did not know that saying sht was a bad word . From my understanding its not..
But dont get caught on RC saying it. Even if your taking about something funny.

""Dear KeMo,

You have received an infraction at Reef Central Online Community.

Reason: Inappropriate Language
-------
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?p=17982788#post17982788
-------
Quote:
That is some funny Sht right there.

This infraction is worth 1 point(s) and may result in restricted access until it expires. Serious infractions will never expire. Infractions are automated warnings. They can be granted for a number or reasons all relating to Reef Central's standards of conduct. These warnings automatically expire, often in a week or less. 5 infraction points need to be accumulated before any restrictions are placed on your account. If you'd like more information about the details of your infraction, please let me know.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah you gotta be careful with RC. They have some crazy mods...to think AP was strict enough. They banned Melev for an April fool's joke...lol talk about no sense of humor.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Generally you shouldn't swear here either.  But even I forget at times. Little kiddies and the like could be watching.

When I do get notified of one I usually just edit it out. :/

Well at least now you know!


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Yep, AP is like the Nazi SS

I posted a ad without updating my tank stats and i got a massive warning


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Huh? since when is shit a bad word? Please don't make me spell manore, I can never spell it correctly.
That is some funny manore huh?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

The S word has always been considered a swear word, hence a bad word. Just because you hear it everywhere doesn't make it a good word. Personally I'm glad the mods are strict about swearing.

Harry


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Peter, you mean manure? ! 

I had to do it, I'm bored at work.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Times have changed.

I used to get scolded for saying "I'm pissed off" and similar


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I got kicked off the baseball team for saying frig when I missed the ball


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

You sure it wasnt because you kept missing the ball?


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

yea RC's premium members are huge rats lol 

u want to laugh even more ? search Zeovit on RC and look at threads with Aged salt and JohnL from 05-06 lol

but besides that, I can relate to Ciddian lol Final game of Toronto soccer tournament, we were up 2-1, close to the end of the game, I miss a shot and I got mad at myself and sweared at myself (kinda loud), turned around and the ref. is behind me with a red card 

we ended up loosing 3-2  lol, I gotta think before I talk/post more haha


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL!!! Big Ray.. aweee dang!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Kweli said:


> You sure it wasnt because you kept missing the ball?


LOL no... probably part of it? But it was for Gym.  They usually -make- you play.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

can we say shirt? like this is a real funny shirt.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Holidays said:


> can we say shirt? like this is a real funny shirt.


Try "sheet".

Put that sheet on your tank. Get that sheet outta here! This is some good sheet.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

its all for sheets and giggles!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

WTF!!!!

*W*hat *T*he *F*ish????


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh come on, vulgarism is only offensive if you treat it seriously and find it offensive. Most of the time, swearing is mostly out of context and I find it funny as hell most of the times. Most people swear for the sakes of swearing. I know some people actually feel very uncomfortable if they can't swear freely.
Have you been to any standup commedy lately? Man, if I don't hear any swearing every 5 minutes, that guy/gal ain't funny.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

